
Y Combinator Site Info - DanielRibeiro
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ycombinator.com#trafficstats
======
Deadsunrise
Is it possible to get information older than a year from alexa? I have a site
that got to 970th in 2005 and I would like to see exactly when.

------
DanielRibeiro
The following made me smile: _Ycombinator.com is particularly highly ranked in
the city of San Francisco_

